# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  test boosters

## zovert99

i'v started working out once more after a two year lay off. i dont know where to get gear. and kind of scared of ordering. so about six weeks ago i got some nugenex, creatine monahydrate, bcca's, agood whey protein, flax seed oil, zink, paba, b complex, and massive vitamin c...in the short time iv used this (and i use a lot) i can see my abs, i can do reps of millatary presses with 220 lbs, and my arms are an inch larger..iam sure some is water. the strange thing is i have both roter cuffs torn, the right one is so bad it cant be repaired. i tore them years ago. today iam 64years young..no benchpresses (they hurt) so it on with the overhead presses. the pump i get from the arm work is so good it feels like a rubbe tire pumped to the max. just thought id give my experance with test boosters to u all for thought..if anything changes ill repost. thx

----------


## Times Roman

how much did all that set you back?

Right now, your best bet is to just get your diet right. All that other stuff won't do jack until you do.

and btw, test boosters do not work in the long term. you may get a bump with certain boosters in the short term, but after, your body will always see homeostasis. Save your money mate.

You can thank me later.

Just focus on the diet right now. Learn how to eat.

----------


## Motardpdx

More of this^^^^ Diet forum and stickies. Plus, if you consider a cycle this is a must read. http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------


## KJ63

Just my 2 cents worth if you have that type of shoulder injury military presses are one of the worst exercises you can do.

----------


## yogiart

shoulder injuries and barbells, in general, is a no for me. I always use dumbles.

----------


## Ashop

MOST all 'testosterone boosters' are snake oil, they don't work. Save you hard earned money for better things.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Test boosters do raise test. 5%. So if you're at 500ngdl total test, you will go to 525. Not enough to make any difference at all

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ashop

> Test boosters do raise test. 5%. So if you're at 500ngdl total test, you will go to 525. Not enough to make any difference at all
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


What test booster are you speaking of that do this?

----------


## Couchlockd

> What test booster are you speaking of that do this?


Daa does.

But the best test boosters are attached to esters like; propionate , Enanthate , cypionate , undeclynate. 

 :Wink:

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> What test booster are you speaking of that do this?


Just articles I've read in general about otc test boosters. Although being around an attractive woman will raise levels even higher than that (not to mention just normal fluctuations), so idk how they confirm the accuracy of these studies

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Daa does.
> 
> But the best test boosters are attached to esters like; propionate , Enanthate , cypionate , undeclynate.


When I need a test boost I just pull the plunger back a little further

----------

